# Wyndham Beach Walk



## Soccer Canada (Apr 18, 2012)

The Countdown is on!! Friday April 27th at 2PM we will be in Honolulu.. Couple of questions for arrival.. We are staying at Wyndham Waikiki Beach walk and are planning to utilize Hale Koa to avoid Wyndhams 30/night fee.. My questions for the experts are:
1. Is there Check In Parking at Wyndham Beach Walk, or anywhere pretty close to at least offload our luggage
2. Would you check in first, and then hit the Costco/Wal Mart etc to get some neccessities, or would you go do some quick shopping first and then hit the hotel?
3. Any special routes that are quick and safe to walk from Hale Koa to Wyndham (legal shortcuts would be nice haha)
4. Where would you have the first nights supper (reasonably priced) if it was your first trip, which it is for us..

Thanks again to everyone for their help on this trip, has avoided us already a lot of wasted time and effort once we get there!

Thanks!
Robb


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2012)

The Hale Koa is literally right around the corner from the Waikiki Beach Walk.  No shortcuts are necessary.  Check this Google map:

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=2...W0AfDHfI3kJVXp_6w&oq=hale+koa&mra=ls&t=m&z=17

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 18, 2012)

Re #2 / #4 - we always shop the next day after check-in, it's too much after the flights etc.  I fly in from west coast and get in after lunch, served on the flight. We like to have tapas at the beach walk HHV bar for dinner and enjoy the music and sunset, then stop by ABC and get some light breakfast fare for the morning. There are so many places to eat around you, that won't be a problem .  Hale Koa has a beach walk bar also with light food service.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 20, 2012)

The walk from Hale Koa to Beach Walk is through a pretty park and not that far.  As for dining, do try the restaurant at the Hale Koa---we ate there a few years ago and were impressed.  There's also a pizza/bar on the ground level beneath the Beach Walk where we had a good pizza one night.  For dessert, check out Red Mango for their yummy frozen custard (or whatever they call it).


----------



## tompalm (Apr 20, 2012)

I highly recommend going direct to the hotel and forget shopping.  If you are really hungry after the flight and like to eat fish, stop at Nicco's at Pier 38 that is on the way to Waikiki.  It is half way there and a great place to eat seafood.  Get the Furakake Ahi when you get there.  But, if you can hold out, go get checked in, walked over to the Outrigger Reef hotel, about 100 yards away and go to the Shorebird.  Only wear your shorts, t-shirts and slippers and try to get there early for the early bird special and happy hour.  It is right on the beach and the only hang up is that you grill your own food.  So, if you are really tired, maybe think twice about it.  In any event, check out Nicco's and the Shorebird while you are in Honolulu.

Shopping for food in Waikiki is not easy.  There is a store over on Kuhio Ave, but it depends on what you want and how much you want to buy.  Plenty of ABC stores around to get milk, beer and the basics.  Get it the next day after you arrive and enjoy your first day in town.  Aloha.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 20, 2012)

Hale Koa has a snack bar right outside the pool that is open to the public.  It is an excellent place to get a fast meal when out on the beach.  Also, the pool bar is open to the public.  

On Friday night, check out the fireworks at the Hilton.  I just realized you are getting here on Friday, go down to the Hilton after dinner and try to see the show around the pool.  It cost about ???, been too long since I bought tickets, but maybe $20 at the most and if you don't want a seat, just stand around the pool for free and watch the show.  It starts about one hour prior to sunset.  After the sun sets, there is a pretty good fireworks show.  Fantastic way to spend the first night in town.  I hope your flight is on time and it all works out.

The Hilton is straight down the beach from the Shorebird and an easy walk on the concrete walkway.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure Wyndham has a place to drop off luggage.  Just pull in and dump it out and drive to the place to park on the corner of Saratoga and Kalia Rd, not at the parking garage.  But, maybe go to the parking garage prior to dropping luggage just to get your key card.  If you don't have a lot of luggage that you need the first night, just park at the lot down by Saratoga Rd and wheel your bags two blocks over to your hotel.  It will save a lot of time.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 25, 2012)

I just saw in the paper today that on May 1st, they have a Lei Day celebration at Kapiolani Park, down by the zoo.  It goes all day and there will be a lot of local entertainment.   Also, on Saturday afternoon 4-6 p.m., Henry Kapono plays at Tropics at the Hilton Beach bar and on Sunday at Dukes.  All free and worth a look.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool, we will have to go and check it out.. Only 48 hours until the plane flys!
What is the lot on the corner of Saratoga and Kalia? Is it public parking or pay for a fee? Just wondering if I need to go and get some change..

Robb


----------



## tompalm (Apr 25, 2012)

Soccer Canada said:


> Cool, we will have to go and check it out..
> What is the lot on the corner of Saratoga and Kalia? Is it public parking or pay for a fee? Just wondering if I need to go and get some change..
> Robb



The corner lot  (Saratoga and Kalia) is owned by the Hale Koa parking garage.  It is the overflow lot for the garage, so just use your key card that you get that you purchased from the Hale Koa parking garage.  That makes your walk to the hotel a lot closer.  

I will be at the May 1st concert in the park in the afternoon.  If you see a guy wearing a tan ball cap that says "Old Guys Rule".  That is probably me. 

Tom

One last thought, or recommendation:  When you get up on Saturday morning, the day after you get here and if you want to go to Costco, go to the one in Hawaii Kai, not the one in town, or back toward the airport.  The scenic way to Hawaii Kai is drive through Waikiki and around Diamond Head and stay on Diamond Head Road to Kahala Ave until you get to the Golf Course than turn left and go until you get to the Highway and turn right.   If you do this, keep driving out toward Waimanalo and enjoy the scenery and stop at Hanamua Bay to look over the wall, hit Costco on the way back toward Waikiki.   This link might work.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=K...awaii+Kai&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=13&via=1&t=m&z=11


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Soccer Canada said:


> The Countdown is on!! Friday April 27th at 2PM we will be in Honolulu.. Couple of questions for arrival.. We are staying at Wyndham Waikiki Beach walk and are planning to utilize Hale Koa to avoid Wyndhams 30/night fee.. My questions for the experts are:
> 1. Is there Check In Parking at Wyndham Beach Walk, or anywhere pretty close to at least offload our luggage
> 2. Would you check in first, and then hit the Costco/Wal Mart etc to get some neccessities, or would you go do some quick shopping first and then hit the hotel?
> 3. Any special routes that are quick and safe to walk from Hale Koa to Wyndham (legal shortcuts would be nice haha)
> ...



The Walmart and Sam's Club are pretty close to the resort.  You get a 15 minute grace period to unload your car at the resort.

If you are tired, I would go to the resort first.  If you aren't tired, I would stop by Costco on the way to the resort.  If you go to Costco, I would take the Nimitz Hwy instead of H1 because it is right on the way.

If you decide to go to the resort first, I would recommend Walmart or Sam's Club because it is closer to the Wyndham.

I don't park at the Hale Koa.  If we are going to pay anything, I want my car to be right where I am.  If saving money is the goal, I would park for free at Kapiolani Park.  It a bit further, but free is free.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 27, 2012)

Free parking in Waikiki is only during the day in some places, and at others places like Kapiolani Park it ends around 10:00 p.m.  Make sure you read all signs when you park on the street or at free parking areas.  Free parking ends on Ala Wai Blvd around 3 p.m. and at 3:01 p.m., your car has been towed away.  You really have to be careful.  The Kapiloani Park free parking is down past the zoo, or about a mile away, not really worth it.  There is free parking behind the Hilton out by the Lagoon, but it ends at night.  There are a lot of other free places to park, but not worth the hike.  I agree that it might be worth keeping your car at the resort.  I think you are only saving $100 for one week vs paying less at Hale Koa.  

The Sam's Club and Costco in town are extremely crowded on Friday afternoon and the weekend.  Sometimes it is fun to go fight the crowd and see all the different groups of people that live on the island.  The Costco in Hawaii Kai is more relaxed and half the people look like California transplants and the other half local.  It is more upscale and easy going.  I would not hit town shopping on Friday unless you like crowed places.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 27, 2012)

Likely already gone but I just found this thread so here goes:

We just came from Wyndham Beach Walk, had a great time. I thought the parking fee was well worth it for the convenience, you have unlimited in and out and are steps from the elevator - but to each his own.

I don't think there are any good drops at the Resort.

Be sure to get a Jamba Juice (outside around from the entrance at Walmarche') thay are all over Honolulu.

I hope you got a 2 bedroom - the 1 bedrooms are small but adequate. 

3 things you gotta do there are Hanauma Bay snorkeling and a trip to the lookout on Round top (what a view) and the Arizona of course.

*Avoid the Dole Plantation - WHAT A SLEAZE BAG TOURIST TRAP!!!!*

Steaks a Ruth's Chris are right across Lewers St. (upper level) and try the Mahalo Burger in the Royal Hawaiian Food Court (5 stars).

Pho One at 1617 Kapiolani Blvd for Vietnamese food (yum).

Enjoy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 29, 2012)

tompalm said:


> Free parking in Waikiki is only during the day in some places, and at others places like Kapiolani Park it ends around 10:00 p.m.  Make sure you read all signs when you park on the street or at free parking areas.  Free parking ends on Ala Wai Blvd around 3 p.m. and at 3:01 p.m., your car has been towed away.  You really have to be careful.  The Kapiloani Park free parking is down past the zoo, or about a mile away, not really worth it.  There is free parking behind the Hilton out by the Lagoon, but it ends at night.  There are a lot of other free places to park, but not worth the hike.  I agree that it might be worth keeping your car at the resort.  I think you are only saving $100 for one week vs paying less at Hale Koa.



Parking around Kapiolani park is free 24 hours per day except where there are meters.  It does NOT end at 10 pm (Parking around Diamond Head ends at 10 pm, perhaps that is what you are talking about).  There is a 2 hour limit during the days (7 am to 6 pm).  Overnight parking is free.  I like parking on Paki Ave where I can always find a spot.  If I am visiting the east end of Waikiki, I always park in Kapiolani park.  The Shell parking lot is great if you want to eat at Lulu's, for instance.

If I am on the west end of waikiki, I park in the metered parking on Kuhio street near Moose McGillyCuddy's.  It's $1.50 per hour to park there.  That's where I parked today to get lunch at Fatty's.

If I am staying at the Wyndham Waikiki, The HHV or the Ilikai, I just pay for valet parking at that resort.  If I am going to pay for parking, I was total convenience and safety for my car.

For completeness, if you want to visit Waikiki for 4 hours, eat at one of the restaurants and you will get around 4 hours validated parking for a small fee.  Royal Hawaiian parking is good.  Just get a drink at the food court.  I also like Margaritaville since you can have a drink there and get 4 hours parking.  Also, I like going to the Mai Tai bar at the Sheraton Waikiki where they validate parking for 4 hours.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 29, 2012)

tompalm said:


> The Sam's Club and Costco in town are extremely crowded on Friday afternoon and the weekend.  Sometimes it is fun to go fight the crowd and see all the different groups of people that live on the island.  The Costco in Hawaii Kai is more relaxed and half the people look like California transplants and the other half local.  It is more upscale and easy going.  I would not hit town shopping on Friday unless you like crowed places.



I agree that Friday afternoon can be tough during rush hour around ala moana.  The contra flow cones really suck, so to avoid the traffic, you need to know the back roads.  The advantage of Sam's Club and Walmart is that it is only 1.5 mi from the Wyndham Waikiki and you can always find parking.  When you are done, you can go to Ala Moana center and visit Shirokiya for the Japanese food mart or you can get a bubble tea there.

The Costco in Iwilei is 5 miles from the Wyndham Waikiki, but the traffic can be really bad and parking can be a nightmare.

The Costco in Hawaii Kai (which is where we shop) is 9 miles from the Wyndham.  But, if you leave after 3 pm, you will hit east bound rush hour traffic which could suck.  If you do go to Hawaii Kai Costco, definitely get dinner at Maile's Thai Bistro.  You won't regret it.

To avoid all of the above traffic, you can go to the Food Pantry on Kuhio Street.  It's walking distance from the Wyndham.  Just get what you need immediately as you will want to go to Costco or Sam's Club to load up for the week.  Walmart is open 24 hours and it is surprisingly busy at midnight.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 29, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> *Avoid the Dole Plantation - WHAT A SLEAZE BAG TOURIST TRAP!!!!*



I disagree.  It is worth a trip to the Dole Plantation just to get a fresh Dole Whip.  Go there on the way to the North Shore.  If you don't like the rest of the touristy stuff, you can skip it, but definitely do not miss the Dole Whip.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 29, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I disagree.  It is worth a trip to the Dole Plantation just to get a fresh Dole Whip.  Go there on the way to the North Shore.  If you don't like the rest of the touristy stuff, you can skip it, but definitely do not miss the Dole Whip.



How much did you have to pay for your Dole Whip?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 30, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> How much did you have to pay for your Dole Whip?



If you have to ask, you can't afford it.  If you can't afford it, sell something so you can afford it.

Or, skip that and go to Frost City to have Snow Ice.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 30, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it.  If you can't afford it, sell something so you can afford it.
> 
> Or, skip that and go to Frost City to have Snow Ice.



It is a hoot that it cost's *twice* as much at Dole Plantation as it does at any Lappert's Ice Cream store and a bit more than it costs at WDW - whats with that?


----------

